# Toys on evenflo exersaucer - safe for babies?



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Both my kids have loved their exersaucers - I have one that is two years old and it has several teething toys on it, and I'm worried about BPA/Pthalates/Lead but I can't find an info on it. Help!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Family Safety


----------



## kitikatuka (Jul 10, 2009)

Probably the best thing to do is to contact evenflo directly - with as much detail on the model(s) you have. I've done this in the past with other toys I was concerned about. I'm not able to find anything specific on the evenflo exersaucers, either.


----------

